# I'm Back



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I missed my SM family too much to stay away. So I'm back and have been reading posts and trying to see what all I've missed.

Also try to learn the new SM format. Just learning to navigate my way around. Now where are the little emotion icons?

Hugs to all of you.

Lynn, Lacie and Tilly


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you* Welcome back!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, Lynn!!!!

Happy to see you and the girls!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome back, Lynn!!:aktion033:

The smilies are now located where you would reply to a message, but you have to click on the "Go Advanced" button below the reply box. A few will show up, and you can click on "More" to open up a page full of the smilies. I don't like the new format, but I guess I have to deal with it.

It's great to have you back!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I missed my SM family too much to stay away. So I'm back and have been reading posts and trying to see what all I've missed.
> 
> Also try to learn the new SM format. Just learning to navigate my way around. Now where are the little emotion icons?
> 
> ...


:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> Welcome back, Lynn!!:aktion033:
> 
> The smilies are now located where you would reply to a message, but you have to click on the "Go Advanced" button below the reply box. A few will show up, and you can click on "More" to open up a page full of the smilies. I don't like the new format, but I guess I have to deal with it.
> 
> It's great to have you back!


I don't know what you are talking about. I don't need to go to "Go advanced" to have the smilies. They are right there on the right side of the message box.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Love you Lynn and no worries, I have yet to find the hug Icon....(hugs)


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

YAY!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I missed my SM family too much to stay away. So I'm back and have been reading posts and trying to see what all I've missed.
> 
> Also try to learn the new SM format. Just learning to navigate my way around. Now where are the little emotion icons?
> 
> ...


:w00t: LYNN!!!!! YOU'RE BACK :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:WOHOOOOO .. so very nice to have you back:hugging: A little playing around with the new features will help you get very familiar to the new format  you will get there before you know it.

I love your new siggy. Your girls are darling:wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey! Nice to see you here. I haven't used this new format enough to get it yet either. Takes some getting used to. I just noticed what she meant by "go advanced". That is if you don't click on "Reply" button, and just use the "Quick" answer space under each post. If you use the reply button you get smiles on the right side of your post space. Unless your "options" has the "Disable Smiles" checked. :blink:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks Dee for clarifying this. I almost never use the quick reply. I tried it now and what it does when you click on "go advanced" is take you to the normal reply message box.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - so I see where the "Smiles" are when I post the reply. :ThankYou:

But what about on a new thread that you're starting? How do I get to them there?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome back, Lynn!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn I'm glad your back.:chili: I was praying for you and Jerry last night (in the shower lol) and I was going to make a thread today asking if anyone had heard from you. How is Jerry?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yea Lynn, glad you are back!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:Lynn, you're back. And we're so glad you are. You've been missed bigtime.:grouphug: How is Jerry doing? How are you? And how are Lacie and Tilly? Inquiring SMers want to know.:wub::wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes,welcome back Lynn you were missed.:chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:grouphug:I'll give a full update on Jerry on Thursday as that's the next appointment with his Transplant Doctor. Too much up in the air until after that appointment.

Lacie and Tilly both are fine. Had great Vet check-ups about 6 weeks ago. Spoiled rotten as ever (of course).

Lots of changes and challenges at the office and I will start another thread about that over the weekend.

It's good to catch up with everyone on here and all that's been happening. I've missed my SM family so much. 

Now if I can just figure out how to navigate the new SM format, I'll be great.

And thanks for the warm welcome back.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aww Lynn I am so happy to see you back and Lacie & Tilly too! We missed you all :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome back, Lynn! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome back Lynn :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so glad you're back! We missed you.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so glad to see you are back. I have felt like part of my SM family was missing and so happy to hear you and the girls are ok, and hope to see you here more often now. You were truly missed. Can't wait for all your updates. Prayers for Jerry that his appointment goes well.

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle:chili::chili::chili::chili::sLo_grouphug3::grouphug:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome back Lynn!:chili: We missed you!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:chili::aktion033::smilie_daumenpos::ThankYou: :drinkup: :wine::smootch:artytime:arty::rochard::yahoo: :tender: :Happy_Dance::walklikeanegyptian::hugging: :clap: :dothewave::thmbup::sHa_banana::jackrabbitslims: :dancing banana: :cheer::happy dance::two thumbs up::happy:


DID I MENTION I'M HAPPY TO SEE YOU BACK??????


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome back, Lynn. Looking forward to the updates. You and Jerry will be in my thoughts and prayers for a good meeting with the doctor on Thursday.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome back!!! I'm really happy that you returned, I've been wondering how you were!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope you had a relaxing time playing games on FB. And now you're back....finally! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So very glad to see you back here again!!!:aktion033:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Good! And stay put! Now all we need are some pics of the girls. I bet you made some pretty Easter dresses for them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Lynn....Just got on SM, Welcome Back and clean out your pm's, I tried to send you one and it notified me that your box was full!! LOL!! Good to have you back!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I wanted to know how your husband was doing and of course how your were!! I hope everthing is fine~~~:heart::heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home Lynn. You and your family are part of our family. We missed you.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome back, Lynn! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

So happy to have you back!:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Lynn!! Lots of luck and good wishes heading your way for Thursday's appointment.
xoxoxox


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:cheer::cheer:

One of my favorite ladies is back on SM!!!!! SOOOOO happy you have returned Lynn!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome back!!!!!:cheer:Welcome back!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcoming you back with huge open arms my friend! :grouphug:


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome back :thumbsup:

Darlene and Miley


----------

